

How a SQLDB license dispute brings down a 40MW power plant - bootload
http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3e3y8t/never_trust_a_subcontractor/

======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/sergeybratus/status/623639221417476096](https://twitter.com/sergeybratus/status/623639221417476096)

